# Decoy ?



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

I have been hunting over a 100+ full body Canada spread that I haul up from Virginia. I am considering not hauling the trailer this year b/c of fuel prices and need to buy some canada shells that will take up less room.

My ? is this; Can you guys suggest a decoy brand that makes a quality shell that the heads can come on and off with ease and that stack pretty well. I am looking to buy about 7 dozen to mix in with 22 FFDs that I can fit in my Suburban.

Thanks

John


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a couple dozen FFD Shells they are all sleepers. I just use them late season. I like them a lot. You have to take care of them, but they look awesome.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Look into the Higdon motion shells. Work great!!


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Maybe try the deadly decoy canada's. They seem like they would take up little to no space and you could get a pile of em into the suburban. I guess its just an option, I know they aren't shells, but I have heard some good stuff about them. I have hunted over the snows & blues deadly's and they are an awesome looking deocy. I am actually thinking about picking up a dozen or two of the mallards to try out.

Just my two cents.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Higdon motion stackables for sure. Silouttes are always an option as well. I cant believe how many people over look them. Honks dont decoy vertically like snows so silos work just fine.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

If I had enough money to start my spread over I would go with all sillo's. They work great. I was out this spring decoying the Canada's for pictures and they came right in. I wish I actually got some pics, but my camera died and I was so amazed by watching them. I had fb's and sillos and they went right to the sillo's.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Unless it is a late season hunt, I would probably say sillos too. Have heard nothing but good about the Real Geese Pro Series. Probably wouldn't look too bad to mix some deadlies in there too.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

GreenHead Gear Over Size series are some really nice decoys, also the FFD shells are really nice. The FFD's you'd have to take really good care of but I have heard they stack just the same and dont lose paint. If your worried about the price or the condition they might get to try going with the Over Sized.


----------



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys

Anyone know where to get a good deal on some deadly decoys? Are they the same as silo socks? Trader outdoors has a pretty good price on silo decoys.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

deadlydecoys.com would be a great place to start.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Deadlies seem to be pretty much a set price no matter where you get them. Only deals I've found on them are from individuals selling them in the classifieds.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

according to the website, they are pretty much sold out. Not to many left to choose from until july august sometime when they get more of them in stock.


----------



## foiled08 (May 28, 2008)

DEADLY DECOYS!

-If you haven't heard of them, check out there site. I would almost consider these over fullbodies. Well probably not that far but still....their excellent

www.deadlydecoys.com


----------



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

foiled08

I saw your post on the classifieds. Why so much love for deadlys, why are they so great? They just look average to me.


----------



## honkstopper (Dec 23, 2007)

GHG is supposed to be coming out with a 5/8 shell in the canada this year they would probably give the best looking setup for the limited space


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Limited space Real Geese Pro II. Even if space is not limited thay are a very effective decoy. Resale on the Pro II is very good You take big loss when you go to sell shells.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I know a lot of guys that like the silosock feeder Canadas for filler decoys.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

I would go with real geese pro-grades II, maybe a 12 pack of FFD to fill in and add another dimension. Another thought would be to run FFD lessers. I can fit 30 FFD lesser 3 dozen RG PGII's and 4 DSD in suburban and have room left over.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I could fit 6 avery 6 slot bags in the suburban, thats with the back seat folded down, 2 blinds, 2 shot guns, blind bags, all that fun stuff. If you want to try runnind the ffd lessers, if you get the normal full size 6 slot bags, you can fit a dozen of the lessers in each bag. So, even if you put 6 or 5 or 4, that should be a decent spread as well, just a little fyi. I transport all my ffd lessers in the 6 slot full size bags, each bag has got a dozen of them in there. But you have to single slot bag each decoy when you do this as well. I just use old pillowcases I picked up at like a second hand store, just wash em and bleach em and your good to go if you are worried about anything.


----------

